# Orbit



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone else have their programmes all over the place and or no longer there?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Why don't you use OSN - mine seems to be working fine:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Why don't you use OSN - mine seems to be working fine:eyebrows::eyebrows:




actually OSN is orbit lol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> actually OSN is orbit lol


Really


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Has anyone else have their programmes all over the place and or no longer there?


Have you tried re-scanning...that should bring the channels back that you have lost (hopefully).I used to have Orbit and was always having to do it especially after power cuts which sometimes could be three or four times in a day.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Has anyone else have their programmes all over the place and or no longer there?


 Every day now. We start watching a series on STAR, then STAR disappears, without explanation, no reason given, for the last few week other channels simply disappeared. I am actually getting quite P**d off with them. Also I save the channels I want into my favourites selection, and walla, the next day I sit with a bunch of Arabic and "spare" chanels inbetween, AGAIN! Dam frustating to redo it every bloody day!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Has anyone else have their programmes all over the place and or no longer there?


I am having the same issues with orbit. 
On the brighter side, that should give you some more free time to practice your spanish.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> I am having the same issues with orbit.
> On the brighter side, that should give you some more free time to practice your spanish.


Spanish? You know something we dont?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol, is no secret that MS is learning spanish?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Every day now. We start watching a series on STAR, then STAR disappears, without explanation, no reason given, for the last few week other channels simply disappeared. I am actually getting quite P**d off with them. Also I save the channels I want into my favourites selection, and walla, the next day I sit with a bunch of Arabic and "spare" chanels inbetween, AGAIN! Dam frustating to redo it every bloody day!!




Yes that is what is happening to me....why in this day and age can they not get it right? It also amazes me that you pay for a channel l and then they decide you are no longer getting it. I cannot find the History channel which is my favourite.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Lol, is no secret that MS is learning spanish?




I think you meant to say... trying to learn Spanish:clap2:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes that is what is happening to me....why in this day and age can they not get it right? It also amazes me that you pay for a channel l and then they decide you are no longer getting it. I cannot find the History channel which is my favourite.


 There are different packages off cause, but my History channel has not been affected (touch wood) yet! Maybe you should rescan, that might do it. I have lost those two discovery type nature programs (show a code on the screen E42 or something), only who the hell knows what that means...


----------

